# Help getting an Ordinary from Washington State



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Looking for some help or suggestions on getting an Ordinary (High Wheeler) from Arlington, WA which is about 45 miles straight north of Seattle. Ideally someone coming to fall MLC but willing to consider all options. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2021)

Okay how about any good shippers? The bike will be crated. Thanks for any suggestions. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 1, 2021)

If it helps Shawn, I have a crated Shaw I need to have shipped from up that way.  Economy in numbers maybe?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> If it helps Shawn, I have a crated Shaw I need to have shipped from up that way.  Economy in numbers maybe?



You having your stuff shipped to NM or PA? Maybe something like UShip? V/r Shawn


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2021)

Seattle is on the Burlington Northern railroad. I know they will take a regular boxed bike for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Gordon said:


> Seattle is on the Burlington Northern railroad. I know they will take a regular boxed bike for a very reasonable price.



Thanks just wonder if they could get it to Georgia? I also thought about Greyhound but think it may be too large for them. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 3, 2021)

Greyhound ,the bicycle will be handled a lot , . I have used , you ship , also have used a freight company , cost was 350.00 if it is in a box 53 x 53 x10 it can go on a plane like delta dash , the cargo door is 53 inches on most flights ,at least it was ,when I shipped highwheel bikes everywhere .I flew out to Seattle a few years ago and brought a highwheel home . The TSA, and the airfreight crews refused to handle my package ,. It took awhile to get someone to help me .  Someone might be headed to Hershey that could get it to PA. good luck , expect to spend near 400.00 ,Walter branche ,


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 3, 2021)

I have used U-ship once with good results.  Lately the quotes have been insane for art/furniture objects I have inquired about.  Scott M has a disastrous story with a dining room suite so I am not as keen with using some rando off of U-ship.  It is important to vet the people you use on their service.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Greyhound ,the bicycle will be handled a lot , . I have used , you ship , also have used a freight company , cost was 350.00 if it is in a box 53 x 53 x10 it can go on a plane like delta dash , the cargo door is 53 inches on most flights ,at least it was ,when I shipped highwheel bikes everywhere .I flew out to Seattle a few years ago and brought a highwheel home . The TSA, and the airfreight crews refused to handle my package ,. It took awhile to get someone to help me .  Someone might be headed to Hershey that could get it to PA. good luck , expect to spend near 400.00 ,Walter branche ,



$400 is well within my budget I just want the bike to me in the same condition it is now!


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 3, 2021)

Yes sir , I know the feeling . ,wanting it to arrive nice. I told my recent prices I have payed just for information , . I have sold bikes and the buyer sometimes gets upset about the shipping cost . I payed 2,500 to ship a bike from London to Orlando , that was stupid ,ignorant of me . It took 5 years to sell the bike and recover a profit . Good luck ,. On your quest . Wpb


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 3, 2021)

You guys are tempting me to go on a road trip with my big empty van!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 3, 2021)

I think if I was in your situation, Uship is definitely something to look into.  You can start an account and put up an add, I think for free, just to test the waters and get an idea of the cost.  If you see someone place a bid that you think you like, then you can accept it, or cancel the listing otherwise.  I had an 80 pound bike shipped, uncrated, 150 miles one way, and it cost less than $200.  The fellow was friendly, and was careful with my item.  Now granted, the distance you will be shipping is way farther, and I bet it could run you $500 or more, but I'm not sure any other company could do it cheaper or more carefully.  UShip is also good, because typically since you are dealing with a small moving company or even an individual with a truck or trailer, they handle your item more personally and carefully.  Its definitely worth considering, for an item of that size and expense; the distance could be a concern.  Also, sometimes the cheapest bid shipper on Uship, is not always the best one to go with, important to read the person's reviews.  Good Luck!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2021)

So just in case anyone is coming to MLC, or Georgia, and wants to cover a chunk of their gas money I put $500 towards shipping and the seller is going to cover the rest--I do not know his budget. If anyone is interested please contact me and I will put you in touch with the seller and see if we can work something out. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gordon (Sep 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks just wonder if they could get it to Georgia? I also thought about Greyhound but think it may be too large for them. V/r Shawn



Looking at their service map it appears they go to Atlanta.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 3, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> You guys are tempting me to go on a road trip with my big empty van!



Just spitballing: I would pay $400 for you to bring the Shaw to me in Santa Fe, plus an extra $100 for a smallish Old Hickory bookshelf.  Both are located in the Portland area.  Plus a free nights lodging in Santa Fe and dinner on me.  You could leave Shawn's bike with me and I could get it to him at MLC (you can keep his entire $500).  If you wished to proceed down the California coast to Orange County I would through in an extra $600 for pickups I have down there (five bikes).  @Freqman1


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 4, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Just spitballing: I would pay $400 for you to bring the Shaw to me in Santa Fe, plus an extra $100 for a smallish Old Hickory bookshelf.  Both are located in the Portland area.  Plus a free nights lodging in Santa Fe and dinner on me.  You could leave Shawn's bike with me and I could get it to him at MLC (you can keep his entire $500).  If you wished to proceed down the California coast to Orange County I would through in an extra $600 for pickups I have down there (five bikes).



I was seriously considering this but then my wife schedule changed. If my daughters school goes virtual again then I am down for the trip.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 4, 2021)

Well, I live between Portland and Seattle.  I may make a trip to Davenport, Iowa in the near future to look at a motorcycle.   I was planning to fly, but driving is an option. (Stop and see my folks in the Black Hills).


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 4, 2021)

I've had an old motorcycle (disassembled into two wooden boxes) shipped via Greyhound from Florida and all went well.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 6, 2021)

Shawn, I've used this shipper 3 times and James just had a pedal car delivered, here's your man... Roger 678-575-4841.  Your bike will go into a cargo trailer, request blankets.

-mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Found--Thanks Mike! V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 7, 2021)

For future reference, you might put this uShip.Com shipper in your contacts. He was very good with shipping my 1896 Schwinn Tandem and had very good communication skills, throughout the entire process.
John Daniels
(530) 619-9288


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Thanks to @Phattiremike for the recommendation. Door-to-door service and great communication. I, too, recommend Roger 678-575-4841! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2021)

I would go with U Ship. 

I've used them a few times with great results.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2021)

catfish said:


> I would go with U Ship.
> 
> I've used them a few times with great results.



U-Ship can be hit or miss. I believe The CABE site owner had an issue with U-Ship. I've had several people contact me who have also used Roger and nothing but positive comments. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> U-Ship can be hit or miss. I believe The CABE site owner had an issue with U-Ship. I've had several people contact me who have also used Roger and nothing but positive comments. V/r Shawn



I agree with Shawn, U-Ship can be very hit or miss depending on the actual people who transport you goods.  
My experience with Roger was not the same as Shawn's.  I called him and he was at first very responsive and asked for an email list of the items I needed transported (two of which could have been picked up on his trip to get Shawn's ordinary).  He confirmed he received the list and then I never heard a thing back.  The second group he said he could easily do as he had a truck going to So. California.  After a couple more attempts to reach him by email and phone I gave up.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 19, 2021)

The hole in the dust plate ,gives you access to the front spindle to oil , turn wheel to the right , lean the wheel to the right AND you have a WaY of oiling the bottom of the spindle , the top is oiled from the adjustment on the head , there should be a hole ,. The front wheel is oiled by tilting the the bike forward ,and the oil port covers should be at the top ,


----------



## JimScott (Oct 19, 2021)

I shipped a running Cushman from WA to TX using AMTRAK with no complaints. Wooden crate right to the shipping dock. - Jim


----------

